# Suche günstige Wohnung in Erlangen



## Freeriderin (14. Juli 2010)

Servus,

ich suche eine günstige 2/3 Zimmer Wohnung in Erlangen (max WM  ca 400,-). Sollte provisionsfrei sein. Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Blackcycle (14. Juli 2010)

Ich denke Preis und Größenvorstellung kollidieren hier mit dem Erlanger Preisniveau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (14. Juli 2010)

da du ja sportlich aktiv bist, schadet ein radrunde am morgen und abend bestimmt nicht. schau dich mal eher in den käffern östlich von erlangen um!


----------



## Stylo77 (14. Juli 2010)

oder zieh beim speedy mit ein der hat ja auch noch nen bettchen frei


----------



## Tabibuschua (14. Juli 2010)

jau, stimme Black da voll zu ^^
hab früher in Erlangen gewohnt, das is ne Studentenstadt par excellence. ergo entweder WG suchen oder a weng weiter raus (Uttenreuth, Spardorf etc.) sonst wird das nix mit günstiger Bude.


----------



## Fl!p (14. Juli 2010)

Hehe, Erlangen ist ein teures Pflaster zum Wohnen, wenn es Zentrumsnah sein soll. Kommt gleich hinter MÃ¼nchen. Ich hab mal in Alterlangen (10 min. mit dem Rad ins Zentrum) gewohnt. FÃ¼r 40mÂ², 2 Zimmer hab ich 450,-â¬ WM gezahlt. War aber ein 7 StÃ¶ckiges Wohnhaus Bj. 60er. Also WÃ¤nde dÃ¼nn wie Pappe und nicht gerade die besten Nachbarn...
FÃ¼r den Preis musst du dir was suchen, das etwas ausserhalb liegt.


----------



## speedy_j (14. Juli 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> oder zieh beim speedy mit ein der hat ja auch noch nen bettchen frei



ein glück, dasss du nicht immer auf dem neusten stand bist.


----------



## Stylo77 (14. Juli 2010)

somit wär ich es ja wieder


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Juli 2010)

Ohne Kaution? Viel Spaß beim suchen 

Guck mal in Büchenbach. Da könntest für den Preis was finden.
Aber kein anständiger Vermieter nimmt Dich ohne Kaution auf.

EDIT:
hätte vielleicht aufmerksamer lesen sollen
geht ja gar nich um die Kaution
hatte mich schon gewundert


----------



## speedy_j (14. Juli 2010)

mensch batman, kaution und provision ist was verschiedenes.

@stylo
auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Juli 2010)

is mir ja schon klar
bin ja selber Vermieter, aber nich zu dem Preis

hab mal wieder die Posts nur überflogen und nich richtig aufgepaßt
zu genaues lesen im IBC Forum schadet nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (14. Juli 2010)

macht nix. 
überweis die maklerprovision einfach auf mein konto und wir reden nicht mehr davon.


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Juli 2010)

CCler kommen mir eh nich ins Haus


----------



## Freeriderin (14. Juli 2010)

CC ler bin ich eher net.

Zentrumsnah muss es absolut net sein. Kann auch Erlanger Umgebung sein


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Juli 2010)

Büchenbach billig aber nicht schön
Dafür ist der Baiersdorfer Baggersee schnell mit dem Rad erreichbar und in die Innenstadt kannst durch den Wiesengrund fahren.
Außerdem mit den normalen Stadtbussen verbunden.

Halt einfach mal im Umkreis umgucken.
Dazu halt mal in die Erlanger Nachrichten gucken.


----------



## dubbel (14. Juli 2010)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> CC ler bin ich eher net.


mit "CCler" war sicher stylo gemeint.


----------



## YaKooZa (14. Juli 2010)

Wasn das dann? 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/403996


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juli 2010)

YaKooZa schrieb:


> Wasn das dann?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/403996



Hint: ihr seid hier grade in einer ziemlichen Insider-Diskussion gelandet, und es geht nicht um Freeriderin.


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Juli 2010)

eigentlich schon


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juli 2010)

für die Wohnung ja, den Rest eher net


----------



## Freeriderin (14. Juli 2010)

YaKooZa schrieb:


> Wasn das dann?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/403996




Das zählt net, bin letztes Jahr ein Rennen gefahrn, weil ein Kumpel es organisiert hat 
CC ler wär für mich was anderes 

Aber zum Thema, danke schonmal für die Tipps.

Und ich hoffe ihr habt auch schöne Trails


----------



## S*P*J (14. Juli 2010)

wohnen kannst bei Batman, Trails kann ich dir zeigen 

ich würde mich erstmal bei der Baugenossenschaft und bei der GEWObau bewerben. Evtl hast du ja Glück, ich zahl für mein Bude 3Zimmer Zentrumsnah...3 Min mitn Bike Warm 410 oder 295kalt bei 55qm


----------



## S*P*J (14. Juli 2010)

ich würde mich erstmal bei der Baugenossenschaft und bei der GEWObau bewerben. Evtl hast du ja Glück, ich zahl für mein Bude 3Zimmer Zentrumsnah...3 Min mitn Bike Warm 410 oder 295kalt bei 55qm


----------



## Freeriderin (22. Juli 2010)

Danke an alle. 
Wir werden uns jetzt doch mehr in Nürnberg was suchen.


----------



## alet08 (25. Juli 2010)

och nöööööh


----------



## fahradfahr (12. Oktober 2011)

Huhu,

das ist ja ideal. Ich suche momentan auch eine Wohnung für mich und meine Frau, also eigntlich suchen wir.  Wir werden zum Jahreswechsel nach Nürnberg ziehen aufgrund ihres Berufes. Für mich stellt das kein Problem dar, da ich schon immer flexibel gewesen bin, was dies anbelangt. Jedoch würde ich gerne möglichst früh absichern, das ich im Januar nicht auf der Straße campe sondern eine schöne Mietwohnung habe, die mich erwartet. Nachdem hier einige aus der Region stammen, könnt ihr mir ein paar Webseiten nennen, wo ich relevante Inserate finden kann? Ich guck schon auf den großen Wohnungs/Häuser-Seiten wie http://www.immobilienscout24.de/ und ähnlichen Seiten. Aber größere Städte haben ja gerne auch eigene kleine Wohnungsmärkte - auch gute Zeitungen sind gern gesehen. 

cheers


----------

